# commercial exterior sq ft cost?



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

I have 20,000 sq feet of an exterior commercial building to paint. It has drive-it siding with minimal masking. There is an average height of about 30 ft. A lift would not work on 80% of the building. Power-washing is included and there is no trim to paint. I usually do residential new and repaint work. Any help with square foot or total cost would be helpful:notworthy:


----------



## monteith (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi There,
We are manufacturers of commercial coatings in Canada.It is very hard for anyone to give a a per sq foot price as it has many variables.Surface condition,surface type,coating type etc etc. Also where are you located?
I may be able to assist you or find someone who can.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Monteith! I havn't had much response obviously, so I do appreciate the help. It is drive-it semi rough siding. Similar to stucco. I estimate 225 sq ft per gallon. It needs to be power washed but otherwise is in fine condition. Some caulking is required. There is some masking around windows and advertising lettering, but for the most part it is go go go! I am applying one coat of 100% acrylic BM :notworthyaint. I am doing overhead doors and pilons but exclude these from the body of work. I will need a 60 foot boom lift for the four story side of the building, but otherwise it is ladder work at 30 ft or less. Spray and backroll of course. Any add info that would help? Thanks for your time. I live in N. Michigan wich is tough but much better than S. MI.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

spray and backrock dryvit 0.60 per coat + power wash, set up, clean up, prep, tape, equipment rental, overhead, profit.


I usually figure the price out both ways one way being above and the other by adding man hours, material, overhead, profit. Then I go with which ever one is highest


----------

